

Spuud - Pass the Potato - jacobbijani
http://www.spuud.com

======
petervidani
Awesome, I love to see developers using some of their time for the small stuff
like this. Let's just be glad it doesn't distribute independent music. Nice
work, it looks really clean.

------
dazzawazza
It's a great way to fine tune ip-gloc data :)

------
michael_dorfman
Cute for about 10 seconds. Then what?

~~~
jacobbijani
Then you send it to someone else! It isn't supposed to be deep or anything...

------
jobeirne
It's one thing when miniapps actually do something clever or useful, but...

~~~
petervidani
There's Hollywood films and then there's 60-second Youtube spots. Both formats
can reach a million people, easy.

~~~
jobeirne
I don't think you understand what I was implying.

~~~
jacobbijani
Well then why don't you spill it already, what are you trying to imply Mr.
Mysterious?

~~~
jobeirne
I'm implying that this is a pointless app. I wasn't making a judgment about
the scale of delivery, I'm just saying it's completely useless.

~~~
jacobbijani
Yeah, it most definitely is pointless. But it was fun for a few days, and was
an interesting experiment.

The point of the comment in reply to yours was that not everything NEEDS to be
useful. Somethings are just FUN.

